

PhD students send out physical copies of their thesis to unknown persons - dorsapiri
http://academia.stackexchange.com/questions/17013/is-it-usual-for-finished-phd-students-to-send-out-physical-copies-of-their-thesi

======
codex
If students didn't do this, it's unlikely their works would be read by more
than a handful of people in their lifetime.

------
miga
New kind of spam?

And why do they assume these copies would be read?

~~~
lotsofmangos
Reflex curiousity? If I got an unsolicited PhD thesis through the post I would
definitely read it.

------
thearn4
American PhD here, this is a pretty alien concept to me.

